# AC Compressor cost



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me the cost of getting an ac compressor unit replaced on a villa.?
Can you recommend a person or company to fit it?

I've been quoted nearly 1500AED which seems very steep to me?

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea , but pop into Ace Hardware and see what the cost of a new model is?

1500 doesnt seem that bad unless its a really tiny ac system.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks - Id avoid ACE for anything as they are seriously over priced, for any wood or timber or timber sheeting, fitting etc go to Danube in Al Quoz they are a quarter of the price.


----------

